# Consulta General sobre un sistema embebido



## enigmaelectronica (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok, espero que no sean duros conmigo, resulta que Tengo en mis manos un disco de Windows XP Embedded, 







y quisiera saber para que sistemas podria usarlo, tenog entendido que en mi pais usan este sistema para cajeros automaticos de VISA, peor deseo saber si alguien a usado este sistema con PIC o sistemas como DISK-ON-CHIP en esa plataforma.

las captuiras que les muestro son de ese sistema instalado en una PC Veterana...











aunque no encontre mucha información en MSDN 

```
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb847933.aspx
```

aqui les dejo el enlace de donde descargue una prueba de 60 dias :


```
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/windowsembedded/standard/default.aspx
```


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 1, 2009)

Ese sistema operativo se ocupa en computadores ultraportatiles o en computadores muy dedicados (cajero automatico es una de muchas opciones)

Usualmente compras una motherboard "embeded" con algun procesador pequeño como ARM, ATOM, o incluso un pentium y le cargas el sistema operativo con tu aplicacion en una tarjeta de memoria flash, existen muchos formatos de motherboards embeded pero creo que la PC104 es la mas usada.... 

http://www.pc104.org/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PC/104


----------



## enigmaelectronica (Sep 2, 2009)

creen entonces que pueda usar un sistema multimedia del tipo JUKEBOX? de esas que con monedas activan una cancion¿? porque estoy interesada en hacer un proyecto de este tipo, ya tengo el sistema detector de monedas y la activación por medio de pulsos a la entrada del puerto 378 de la pc por medio de un NE555.

Lo instale pero no se como configurarlo para que corra el programa basado en DOS, y no encuentro mas información sobre ello.

Gracias siempre por la respuesta


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 2, 2009)

Claro... ese tipo de computadores es ideal para la aplicacion que estas buscando hacer.... de echo las maquinas de baile y las rokolas en los locales de videojuegos funcionan de esa manera, usan una motherboard y un disco duro estandar de computadora


----------



## ElVale (Sep 21, 2009)

El Windows XP Embedded es simplemente un Windows Xp que se le ha quitado todo y solo se ha dejado lo básico para que realice cierta función determinada. No va a correr en un PIC ni en sueños. Para PIC están los llamados RTOS como ucLinux, uCOS, etc.


----------



## enigmaelectronica (Dic 8, 2009)

entonmces ayudame a buscar esos sistemas que DICES 

Gracias 




ElVale dijo:


> El Windows XP Embedded es simplemente un Windows Xp que se le ha quitado todo y solo se ha dejado lo básico para que realice cierta función determinada. No va a correr en un PIC ni en sueños. Para PIC están los llamados RTOS como ucLinux, uCOS, etc.


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 10, 2009)

Estos te pueden servir... pero se me hace como tratar de meter un Ferrari en el chasis de una bicicleta....

http://www.uclinux.org/
http://dev.emcelettronica.com/embedded-linux-linux-operating-system-microcontrollers


----------

